# loft design....



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

i'm thinking about down scaling this to 1/2 size to use as a loft. i only want it for 10 - 20 birds at the most. any other ideas or suggestions welcome.

http://www.myshedplans.com/12BY8SHED.pdf


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like it, you will need aviaries for them to go out and get some fresh air and sit in the sun, plus the openings will add ventilation, which you need plenty of...you may want to add an automatic waterer too.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

6X4 is a good size for 20 but you will find that they breed well.

I like it,
Tony


----------



## Hakkamike (Nov 15, 2008)

Send me your email and I will forward a pdf of a nice 6x8 saltbox shed design that will make a pretty nice loft, or I think it will anyway.


----------



## cycler (Mar 27, 2009)

here is a link to my youtube video i made , it should help you out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFhriPrh_LY


----------

